# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Magos en Salamanca

## diego322

Hola, estaba buscando por si alguien sabía de algún círculo mágico existente en Salamanca o algún tipo de asociación para relacionarse con más magos, muchas gracias!!

----------


## Xokorg

Hola, muy buenas, yo la verdad que estaba buscando alguna asociación también, pero en Canarias, ya que, por ahora, en el tiempo que he estado buscando, no he encontrado a muchas personas a las que les guste la magia o el ilusionismo. A día de hoy creo que a pesar de ser muchos por el resto de España que nos gusta esta afición y para muchos modos de vida, creo que no es algo que esté despertando tanto movimiento como a principios o mediados de los noventa, cuando todo el mundo apreciaba estos espectáculos tan divertidos. Imagino que habrá que dar el salto y reinventarse de nuevo para que haya más personas interesadas en esto.

----------

